# field hunting - best crop to hunt?



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

I was told years ago by a USFW agent in ND that the best place to dry field hunt is in picked barley. Since then, several have told me peas are better. Just thought I'd ask the question....what type of crop do you think is better for dry field hunting?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What ever field I see the birds using the night before.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

...For Ducks or Geese???


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

id say cornfields are the best...havent seen them land in that much other stuff


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've hunted both. Cover wise I believe that corn is the easiest to hide in. Barly stubble is good too, but peas are very flat. The birds feed in all of them.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

_*


Sasha and Abby said:



...For Ducks or Geese???

Click to expand...

*_Sorry...since this is a "duck hunting forum" I assumed that was clear....Ducks.

_*GooseBuster3 Posted: Sun Jun 19, 2005 9:06 pm "What ever field I see the birds using the night before."*_

Yeah no kidding.....just wondering what you all think they prefer?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I like peas early, corn late!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I would agree with with GB3 - Gotta go where the ducks/geese are located.

If I had to pick a type of crop to hunt in it would be corn during late season. I don't mind hunting pea fields, just need to make sure the blind is full of mud for extra cover.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I would definetly say corn. All the others will work if the birds are in there the night before, but id i had to pick btw them corn would be my choice.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Peas are a fairly new crop around my area, but from what I've seen, the birds are crazy for them. Having said that, the best hunting I've ever had is in a cut barley field, with some green re-growth showing, in late November. Corn is great, but around here, the farmers tend to let the cattle into the fields immediately after cutting. You might get the ducks and geese to circle, but with curious cows hanging around, they just won't commit. If you chase the cows off, and your host sees them running, you won't get invited back. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

corn or beans


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

The area we hunt doesn't typically have a lot of corn, and what corn there is is usually still standing when we come out. So we've focused on barley. But last year we had a pea field that they just went nuts over. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> I like peas early, corn late!


I'll second that, but will set up wherever I find the birds. :beer:


----------

